

Wordpress.com's move to SSL complete - dentarg
http://developer.twingly.com/2015/01/16/wordpress-com-https/

======
ljd
Am I missing the point, or shouldn't:

[http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2014/06/05/reset-the-
net/](http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2014/06/05/reset-the-net/)

redirect to https by now?

~~~
dentarg
Good question, maybe they're doing something special for their own blogs.

------
davidstoker
Wonder what that huge drop-off was in late November?

